# Rainshadow customer service



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Well the butt of my SU1386f recently got damaged. I emailed Batson's service department and they said they have updated that model and were out of the old model so they could not match a butt to my tip. But they said they would send me a new blank for the price of just the butt. I was very happy to hear this since I thought I was going to be out the price of the whole rod and since I wrapped it myself it gives me the opportunity to try and make it even better this time.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The Batson guys are great to work with. I bought a 1569 that had a defective ferrule, and they shipped me a new one free of charge, and a tube to return the old one.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

narfpoit said:


> Well the butt of my SU1386f recently got damaged. I emailed Batson's service department and they said they have updated that model and were out of the old model so they could not match a butt to my tip. But they said they would send me a new blank for the price of just the butt. I was very happy to hear this since I thought I was going to be out the price of the whole rod and since I wrapped it myself it gives me the opportunity to try and make it even better this time.


The SUR 1385F is the closest blank that they have to the SU 1386F


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

KEVIN said:


> The SUR 1385F is the closest blank that they have to the SU 1386F


Yes that is what they are sending he was sure to tell me the changes so that I would get what suited my needs best. The new blank he said was rated 2-6 instead of 2-5 and is just a little bit thicker in Diameter and weighs about 4 oz more so it sounds like it is beefed up just a bit.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I have had the 1385F since mid May...Love it...Very light...Loves 4oz..


----------

